# Search function broken?



## GameGod (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi,

It seems like the search function is broken -- when I searched for +mad +men in the "Now Playing" forum, I'm not getting the latest results -- for example the thread titled [Mad Men - "Red in the Face"] doesn't show up at all, but other older threads do.

Thanks.


----------



## GrondramB (Sep 3, 2005)

GameGod said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems like the search function is broken -- when I searched for +mad +men in the "Now Playing" forum, I'm not getting the latest results -- for example the thread titled [Mad Men - "Red in the Face"] doesn't show up at all, but other older threads do.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm guessing that the search index is only updated periodically. In any case it seems to have caught up now.


----------



## GameGod (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks GrondramB.

I still don't get the latest results. I thought it might be my desktop, so I tested the same query with the laptop and I got the same stale results.

I tested with both Firefox and Internet Explorer to rule out any browser specific issues.

When I try the search, the first item I get is "NBC will not renew iTunes contract". The result set you got is completely different.

Weird.


----------



## GrondramB (Sep 3, 2005)

Looking back, I didn't use plus signs. Since the default operator is "and" I would not have thought that made any difference.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

The site uses full text search, as such no special characters are needed. In this case it also helps to search by thread title vs post.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

GameGod said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems like the search function is broken -- when I searched for +mad +men in the "Now Playing" forum, I'm not getting the latest results -- for example the thread titled [Mad Men - "Red in the Face"] doesn't show up at all, but other older threads do.
> 
> Thanks.


See the thread below for the reason you couldn't find "Mad Men" and how to go about finding it ...

Why does the default search ignore thread titles? Why does the default search ignore thread titles?


----------



## GameGod (Mar 23, 2005)

drew2k said:


> See the thread below for the reason you couldn't find "Mad Men" and how to go about finding it ...
> 
> Why does the default search ignore thread titles? Why does the default search ignore thread titles?


ah, that makes sense. definitely not intuitive. sigh.

Thanks.


----------



## GrondramB (Sep 3, 2005)

GameGod said:


> ah, that makes sense. definitely not intuitive. sigh.
> 
> Thanks.


Gamegod, I want to apologize. When I tested your search, since you were looking for thread titles I set it for titles without even thinking about it. I'm sorry if I contributed to your frustration.

Paul


----------

